# Great way to get acoss the water



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2013)

This may not be anything new, but it's the first time I saw it.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 29, 2013)

I almost wanna try this. The other thing I wanna know is why doesn't 'wanna' set off spell check.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2013)

I totally wanna try this!  Even better would be on a rental bike, so I don't have to re-lube all my bearings after I fall in! :lol:

Apparently "wanna" is an acceptable contraction of "want to" or "want a"...
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/wanna


----------

